# carpintero metálico



## Eva Fernández

Hallo! Me gustaría saber como podría decir en alemán el oficio de "carpintero metálico" de forma correcta.


----------



## baufred

... puede ser: *Bauschlosser* o *Metallbauer* según el foco de la empresa ....

Saludos  --  baufred  -- (arquitecto)


----------



## Eva Fernández

Vielen dank für seine Antwort!


----------



## Tr05

Eva Fernández said:


> Vielen dank für _Ihre_ Antwort!


¡Hola, Eva! En alemán hay sólo una forma de cortesía y no hay diferencia entre "usted" y "ustedes". Por eso, tienes que usar "Ihr(-)". Lo que has escrito sí significaría "Muchas gracias", pero a una tercera persona


----------



## baufred

.... mucho ruido y pocas nueces  ...

> sólo ella se equivoca con las teclas vecinas > *s* y *d * >> Vielen dank für *d*eine Antwort!*
*
Saluditos ....


----------



## Tr05

Ηm  Quizás tengas razón, ¡perdón si me he equivocado! Saludos


----------

